# Studio Lights Reccomendations - AlienBee or Amazon products?



## Lcoin (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I had a few questions about studio lightning after reading various forums and narrowed down my list. I am planning to shoot clothing/apparel on model and mannequin inside a warehouse for our e-commerce. The set up of the lights is extremelygray and blue tone flouroscent with no natural light whatsoever. From what I read, we have to purchase softbox, monolights, strobe lights, reflector or umbrella reflector. Most likely we are going to get an canon camera. Our budget for the studio set up is around 500 or less. 

I am a bit confused and overwhelmed by the option available and see the most recommend are AlienBee and Adorama. As well there are cowboystudio, pbl, and etc on amazon. What do you guy thinks? Is my listed equipment correct? Your advice is greatly appreciated! 

Amazon.com: PBL PHOTOGRAPHIC STUDIO STROBE SL200 THREE LIGHT KIT WITH BACKGROUND SUPPORT: Camera & Photo
Paul C. Buff - Packages


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 6, 2012)

Entire studio setup for "professional" pics at less than $500, I'd be interested in how to achieve that too. Subscribed to thread.


----------



## Lcoin (Apr 6, 2012)

We are temporary looking to set up a temp studio since the quarter we are shooting is a small space with bad flouroscent light. Our main purpose to get as close to "professional" until we have the budget to hire an professional photographer. We want the soften and warm up the photos and no shadow. I think I am going to opt for an mono light and reflector since the space is small. I hope this make more sense.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 6, 2012)

3 flashpoint 320's with stands and soft boxes will net you at 450 from adorama. Get a hot shoe pc adaptor or some radio triggers. Good luck.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 6, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of hype surrounding expensive and moderately expensive lighting gear. I use the same lights which Adorama rebrands as Flashpoint, and have been very happy with them. If I used them more intensely, I might want to be using a name brand. But as an amateur or a professional who seldom uses artificial lighting, I would very much recommend them. They may not be 100% consistent, not that I've noticed, but for color critical work you'd want to reference the scene anyway.

That said, I do not recommend this kit. Even if the lights are decent, the cuts elsewhere would be very significant., making the gear unusable at best and unsafe at worst. If you go the "cheap Chinese" route, I would highly recommend that you buy each part of your kit separately. Also when researching, be sure to search information on the exact brand and model. Often times distributors might choose a 200ws light from one manufacturer, but a 300ws light from another, and put their name on both. The 200ws light might be garbage, but the 300ws light might be good. Keep things simple, also. Don't get anything with lots of gimmicks, such as digital controls, built in radio triggers, wireless TTL monolights, etc (all for an unbeatable $179.99). You're prob better just getting the Alienbees, but I think for your purposes Flashpoint would serve you well. Also used lighting gear is very inexpensive on eBay.


----------



## Markw (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm interested in this as well.  I bought a kit (2x 150ws, 1x75ws, 2x softbox, snoot, gels, grid, barndoors, 3x lightstand, 2x umbrella, 3x backdrop, radio trigger set, carrying bag = $200.) from Squareperfect on Ebay (which now charges 3x the price I paid for the kit because they have a website, and aren't just selling on ebay).  It worked perfectly for exactly 13 months.  After that, kaput.  And the warranty ran out at 12 months.  Nice to know.  So, I'd be interested in knowing what some people go to for a cheaper alternative to the most expensive studio lights.

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 6, 2012)

I do ebay name brand lights crackhead cheap and have had great luck.  I just ordered a set of 4 more Elinchrom because I need 2 more.  I'll post a few for sale here cheap before I sell them up on Craigslist.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Apr 8, 2012)

Crazy! A pro lighting set up for $500!
Not hardly! A hobbyist yes but pro NO! (I'm not trying to be rude but most of my modifiers are about that price by themselves. You generally get what u pay for.... I learned this the hard way when I was starting out!)

Look at www.strobist.com lots of fun and cheap lighting ideas that might get you by until you hire a professional.


----------



## Lcoin (Apr 9, 2012)

This is very helpful everyone! Yeah we will eventually have an budget to hire professional photographer for now we want the closest to professional. We are not expecting perfect professional grade photos but above average than shooting under bad flouroscent light. 

I think I will look into Adrorama or AlienBee if not I will purchase them separately as suggested above. Thank you!


----------



## Lcoin (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with the point I rather purchase less than receive all these junk that essential serve no purpose. 

I will be looking into softlight, stand, reflector, and a standard white backdrop from flashpoint/Adrorama. Does anyone have an specific softbox and reflector they would recommend?


----------



## Lcoin (Apr 9, 2012)

*Correction, I don't want to omit shadow completely but the ability to use light and flash to create the "right" shadow.


----------



## czach2012 (May 21, 2012)

AlienBees are great for Beginners (go for the 800 or 1600, the 400 dont have much power) But you do get what you pay for. I started off with alienBee and now only use Pro Foto


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

czach2012 said:


> AlienBees are great for Beginners (go for the 800 or 1600, the 400 dont have much power) But you do get what you pay for. I started off with alienBee and now only use *Pro Foto*



Profoto and Elinchrom here


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2012)

From my experience, the cheaper stuff functions ABOUT as good as the more high end stuff, but is FAR less durable and sturdy. But for someone who doesnt really on it every day, the flashpoint stuff and others do the job.


----------

